# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Тетки. Вводный курс.

## Irina

*Тетки. Вводный курс.*

Любая тетка должна выглядеть охрененно и поддерживать это состояние до того момента, пока это возможно, чтобы определить какая тетка охрененная, а какая нет можно использовать критерии оценки, вот некоторые из них:

*1. Особое внимание, нужно уделить фигурам охренных теток и их незаменимым атрибутам:
сиськам и попкам.*

*а. Сиськи* - есть вещь приятная, особенно когда красивой формы и в руке. Сиськи обязаны - не висеть, сиськи - товар парный, т.е. в количестве две штуки, иное количество считать производственным браком. Не чистоплотные тетки прибегают к обману искусственно инсталлируя в область грудной клетки силиконовые импланты, что есть зло и проделки князя тьмы(:, таких теток следует избегать, потому как где один обман там и другой, но сцуко внимание привлекает.
С сиськами можно производить различные манипуляции, но тут следует проявлять осторожность и иметь чувство такта, ибо обладательницы добротных сисек зачастую имеют ужасный стервозный характер, т.к. на подсознательном уровне считают себя королевами :stupido:

*- Соски*. Сиськи без сосков – деньги на ветер. Соски должны быть! Они должны стоять и их должно быть по одному на сиське =) Хорошие соски должны быть не большими, пипка торчать, а ободок вокруг не очень большим, вообщем сосок должен быть размером с 5ти рублевую монету, но данный размер может варьироваться в зависимости от пристрастий конкретного индивидуума.

*б. Попка* - без целлюлита в природе встречается крайне редко имхо тетки - существа которые любят сладкое, а сладкое как известно стимулирует рост попок талии и животов. Попка должна быть упругой и аппетитной. За попку можно щипать, попку можно шлепать (причем не только руками :crazy, в общем полет фантазии здесь ничем не ограничен, но если в случае сисек нужно проявлять осторожность по причине их природной географии, то попки в этом плане менее защищены (исключение – наличие по близости баранопитековых синеботов и прочих урюков)(:

*3. Живот* - у охрененной тетки должен быть плоским, и в некоторых случаях может быть украшен сережкой (что уже многое может сказать опытному глазу о ее обладательнице). Живот тетки носит физиологические функции, в прочем как и у людей(:, но так же его можно поглаживать, покусывать и поцеловывать что в большинстве случаев нравится абсолютно всем теткам.

*4. Ножки* – растут из попы и обязаны быть прямыми, длинными и в чулочках(:, непременно стоит обращать внимание на состояние волосяного покрова на ногах тетки, точнее на его отсутствие (исключение – француженки и Леонтьев :achtung если одно из условий не выполняется, рейтинг тетки автоматически снижается. Но, допускается наличие мааааленького светлого волоса чуть выше колен.

*5. Волосы* – волосы у теток бывают трех видов:
*а. На голове*, прическа называется. Для теток приведение волос на голове – особый ритуал, так же как и боевая раскраска на лице, некоторые тетки, в салонах могут проводить по несколько часов пока не убедятся что прическа идеальна, таких теток следует опасаться. Должны быть…эммм….кому как нравится. Главное должны быть!

*б. На киске,* интимная прическа имхо. Прическу на киске просто обязаны делать все уважающие себя охрененные тетки, не смотря на тот факт даже если ее никто не увидит, а вдруг завтра война?!) Однако если у тетки дебри, то возможно побывать в «нетронутых лесах амазонки». Такое путешествие крайне приятно (: но у него есть свои минусы, углубляться в такие столь ужасные детали не будем). Дебри сакс, а пилотка должна быть или выбрита или кооооротко подстрижена. Допускается полосочка или там сердечки всякие +)

*в. Остальные* – что сказать?! Чем меньше тем лучше, единственный наверное в этом роде случай (:

*6. Лицо* – брэнд и важный, не побоюсь этого слова, инструмент в обольщении и кокетстве с нами каждой тетки. За лицом тетки ухаживают тщательнее всего, ибо это одно из менее прикрытых от посторонних глаз место на тетке. Тетки тщательно замазывают любые дефекты (чаще всего возрастные) специальными кремами, называющихся на ихнем наречии «тональниками», совокупность всех наносимых на лицо тетки препаратов называется «боевая раскраска», и бывает разных видов, в зависимости от случаев (а как мы знаем из анекдота случаи разные бывают(: ). Так же на лице тетки имеются следующие органы:
*а. Брови* – не особо примечательная особенность строения лица тетки, но если брови
тетки особо густы, тетки тщательно их выщипывают.
*б. Глаза* – обычно они их нам строят, но так же могут и подмигивать, и пожирать нас глазами, но особо охрененные тетки научились это скрывать и отрицать этот факт, но всем нам известно что это всего на всего дешевая провокация, направленная на дискредитацию мужчин перед мировым сообществом(: Цвет глаз теток варьируется в зависимости от ген, но существуют два основный типа теток: блондинка с голубыми глазами, и брюнетка с карими. Данные параметры оцениваются каждым индивидуумом по – своему.
*в. Нос* – нос тетки такая штука о которой можно мало что сказать, нужно просто отметить что он должен быть «в кон», и сочетаться с остальными прибамбасами лица.
*г. Губы* – губы охрененных теток обычно сочные и чувственные, и их нельзя за это упрекнуть, красивой формы
Итог по пункту «6. Лицо тетки»: некоторые тетки любят украшать лицо пирсингом,
и некоторым теткам идет а не которым нет, так что решать вам.
*д. Язык* – тетки вещь, сцуко, незаметная, но незаменимая, т.к. как при помощи его они отпарывают чушь, говорят то бишь, язык у теток для того чтобы делать минет, причем, чем лучше тетка «владеет языком», тем ее рейтинг выше=) Кстати, если у тетки есть на языке пирсинг, то ее «владение языком», автоматически удваивается, ну вы поняли о чем я)))

----------


## PatR!oT

> Ножки – растут из попы


  главное что обязательно растут  оттуда  откуда положено ))))

----------


## Sanych

Ай не могу. Букварь прям

----------

